
Is it rude? - stonelazy
I really find some of the SHOW HN threads interesting, in that case asking for the implementation insight of a particular feature or the architecture of product will be considered rude 
or is it any unprofessional act ?
======
gus_massa
Not at all. Anyway some features are "secret sauce" "it looks good but the
implementation is a mess", so the poster may politely decline to answer.

